# Semi auto 20 or 12 gage pistol grip



## drmax (Feb 2, 2011)

In search of gun in said subject line, and no luck. Gander mountain just shrugged their shoulders. Who makes this gun? Closet I found was tactical mossberg import. No pistol grip. Be even better to find one with chainsaw grip. (handle grip on top of barrel). Thx for any help. DM


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't believe that Mossberg imports any guns. They make 'em all here.

If you have a chainsaw grip on your shotgun, you won't be able to aim it.
Do you think that you don't have to aim a shotgun? Try it out and see: You'll find out that you're wrong.

If you fire a 12ga shotgun with only a pistol grip and no stock, you will find that your hand hurts—maybe enough to keep you from firing a quick second shot.
And if you try to aim that pistol-gripped shotgun, you'll probably injure your face as well.

The best use for a pistol-and-chainsaw-gripped shotgun is to hang it on a wall. It'll look really, really cool.
If you want to actually shoot it, however, a fully-stocked shotgun with a normal fore-end works better and is much more effective.


----------



## drmax (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't believe that Mossberg imports any guns. They make 'em all here.
> 
> If you have a chainsaw grip on your shotgun, you won't be able to aim it.
> Do you think that you don't have to aim a shotgun? Try it out and see: You'll find out that you're wrong.
> ...


I'm not being a smart butt, but thanks for your opinion. If I'm shooting at something in the dark, I won't be aiming. Shorter the better, no stock. Gander said the sa20 was an import. I didn't research it, nor could care less. 
I still want my question answered, if you or anyone knows. Thx dm


----------



## MislMan (Dec 20, 2013)

Remington 870 for a pistol grip PUMP action. Can't think of any semi-auto's.

... Larry S.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

drmax said:


> I'm not being a smart butt, but thanks for your opinion. If I'm shooting at something in the dark, I won't be aiming. Shorter the better, no stock. Gander said the sa20 was an import. I didn't research it, nor could care less.
> I still want my question answered, if you or anyone knows. Thx dm


Anytime someone prefaces their remarks with "I'm not trying to be a smart butt, but...". Come on bruh, everybody likes a little ass, but nobody likes a smartass, so tone it down a little. You will find that most on this forum are not really the "chainsaw" grip kind. It's pretty silly to be honest. Regardless of whether you're shooting in the dark or not, your best chance is a traditionally aimed weapon. My advice is to use google and search for it yourself.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's something that just might blow up your skirt..............

Adaptive Tactical 00101 Maverick 88 w/ Sidewinder Venom Kit 5RD 18.5" $461.00 SHIPS FREE

or perhaps.....................

Linberta 01LSTAC Tac Ultra 12g 20" w/Heat Shield *CA Aprvd $439.00 SHIPS FREE

Steve's right though, you'll still need to aim it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You do mean a pistol grip with a stock, right?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I know both Remington and Mossberg to name a few produce stockless shotguns with pistol grips or with stocks and pistol grips. Both for 870's and 500's. I also believe you can take off the stocks on these models and replace them with a pistol grip. Depending on where you live many larger retail gun stores should have them. Very common in free states.


----------

